# Compact witness .45 acp



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Tangfolio (EAA) steel compact witness in .45 acp. I was wanting to try the caliber conversion (I can probably talk my wife into this ($$$$), instead of another handgun purchase). My question is this: in the process of converting caliber, is it possible to convert to full, seeing that the lower units appear to be identical and the slide, barrel, spring are the only rewal changes (mag too)?
The gun shoots flawlessly but is expensive since I don't reload. Was wanting to go with the 38 super or 22LR.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm, not sure what you mean by convert to full, but I know someone on here will have the answer for you... From what I have learned from this site, most conversion kits seem to just be the barrel and mag that switch out... Not sure for your specific gun.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

from the EAA web site

http://www.eaacorp.com/questions.html


> A) Steel frame 9mm or 40sw Witness pistols can only be converted to 9mm or 40sw or 22lr*
> B) Steel frame 38super, 45acp, 10mm can be converted to: 9mm, 40sw, 38super, 45acp, 10mm or 22lr*
> C) Any Witness P can be converted to 9mm, 40sw, 45acp, 38 super
> D) Any Witness PS can be converted to 9mm, 40sw or 22lr
> E) Any Witness PC can be converted to 9mm, 40sw or 22lr


looks like you can convert to any caliber



> is it possible to convert to full,


???huh?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

the weapon state's it's a compact, by converting to full I think he means to convert a compact to a full size handgun.


----------



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been to their site and know what calibers are available. My question is can I convert to a full size in the process and will that create a magazine issue? The frames look identical, but what about magazines?

Gunners Mate you are correct. Sorry for the poor explaination.


----------

